# Review of Gib's Pocket Buddy



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

First off, I apologize to you, Gib, for taking so long to post about the nice slingshot you sent me. I have had this slingshot for maybe two weeks now. I wanted to post about it in the custom slingshots forum, but I wanted to post pictures and some paper targets I shot with it. Problem is, I can't take decent pictures without lots of natural light, and there were only a few nice days in which I had time.

It's snowing profusely right now outside and I really want to say something about this slingshot, because Gib has just become an approved vendor on this site. So we will all have to settle for the pics Gib took himself when he posted it here:

http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry32131

The most important thing I want to comment on is his workmanship. Gib is second to none in this regard. I have wooden slingshots from most of the other vendors here and no one's is better-crafted or finished. The one I have is made from plywood and stained with a beautiful dark walnut color and finished to a very smooth and glossy perfection with varnish. It's a mighty fine looking piece indeed. Oh yeah, the rounding and grooves are certainly professional level work, too.

By now I have tried both tubes and flats on mine, and both shoot just fine (because of the great design, LOL!). I highly recommend these well made and highly pocketable little shooters to anyone, target shooter or hunter. For they are certainly strong enough to take a set of tapered Thera Band Golds.

I give Gib 5 of 5 stars for these. Great work and great product!

Edit: Okay, I'm a senile old idiot. I posted the wrong thread above (but that's a nice slingshot too, I bet.







)

It was the pocket plinker I got, darn it. I just went downstairs and fired off a couple clay balls against my cellar wall wit it. Fun shooter.

Here is the correct thread: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3895-mini-plinker-8-just-made-off-to-a-fellow-canadian/page__p__39465__fromsearch__1#entry39465

Another thing I forgot to mention was the great pouch, sized just right that came with this, and the nice perfectly cut and powered set of thera gold bands. Perfect!

. . . Sorry once again Gib


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I like this design alot!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I think thats a cracking slingshot Gib has designed.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think the bands he supplied could handle a rabbit or a bird, at close range, with lead balls and accurate shooting. This slingshot isn't drilled for tubes like a pocket buddy, but shoots them good OTT anyway.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I think the bands he supplied could handle a rabbit or a bird, at close range, with lead balls and accurate shooting. This slingshot isn't drilled for tubes like a pocket buddy, but shoots them good OTT anyway.


I thought about the addition of holes for tubes but the forks are quite slender and it worried me a bit


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

lucifer93 said:


> I think thats a cracking slingshot Gib has designed.


I think it's Bill's design!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Frodo said:


> I think thats a cracking slingshot Gib has designed.


I think it's Bill's design!
[/quote]

Nope this would be my design, However Bill is certainly the pioneer to these "sideshooter" styles. I got this idea from Dayhikers Pocket Buddie, It is pretty much is a pocket buddie except for the slight handle curve and smaller size. I wanted something very compact that could fit in anybodys pocket yet still produce enough power to take down small game.

Cheers


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry, i see the difference! Good work!


----------

